# Love my Registered Sable birth announcement



## Creations_Way_Farm (Dec 4, 2012)

Love gave birth to a doeling and a buckling today  The little buck is pitch black, no other markings and the little doe is beautifully marked as well. I have never seen a pure black sable before, if you have please let me know 














Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh my goodness. I want them both 
I have never seen a sable for sale here but I would love to have them. If I could, I'd make my herd Sables  Congrats!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

they're adorable!!! congrats on the babies!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

Awww, I have a sable girl and love her. I would love to see more pictures when they are dried off. Congratulations.


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

Congratulations they are so cute.


----------



## Mamaboyd (Oct 10, 2013)

Adorable! Congratulations


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute!


----------



## Creations_Way_Farm (Dec 4, 2012)

I will post more tomorrow if it's nice in the sunshine  


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Creations_Way_Farm (Dec 4, 2012)

Pictures as promised!!
































Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## Chadwick (Jan 24, 2014)

Those ears cannot be beat, and the black guy is awesome!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute!


----------



## Abra (Aug 11, 2012)

Sooooo pretty!!!! And to think most of us end up with the bucklings being more colorful!!! LoL 
They're beautiful. Congratulations!!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

adorable!!! and wow..moms udder is huge!


----------



## peggy (Aug 11, 2010)

What a beautiful couple of kids. Love the solid black sable, a real gem.


----------



## Creations_Way_Farm (Dec 4, 2012)

Yeah  I am hoping she will pass that on to her little Doe


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

They are both great looking kids


----------



## Creations_Way_Farm (Dec 4, 2012)

Thanks....The same doe is bred again to the same sire of these two.....they throw beautiful kids, cross your fingers for two does in March 2015 :thumb:


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

I just acquired a black sable buck...he is a bit red right now from copper deficiency but he appears to have a small bit of reddish brown on his nose...other than that he should be all black.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

How cute.


----------

